# CALGARY | The Concord West Tower | 48m | 157ft | 15 fl | Prep



## Surrealplaces (Mar 1, 2006)

Concord Pacific - West Tower by Calgary Renders, on Flickr


Concord Pacific Eau Claire Proposal by Render Central, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces (Mar 1, 2006)

The Concord by Construction Mania, on Flickr

The Concord by Construction Mania, on Flickr


----------



## alpin13 (Jun 14, 2008)

:applause::applause:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*11/15*


Concord by Construction Mania, on Flickr


----------



## hotwheels123 (May 6, 2016)

Crane Base Installed at the Site of Concord Pacific's The Concord



> The future site of a two-tower, 32,500-square-metre residential development designed by Arthur Erickson and Nick Milkovich Architects, the double-wide excavation site received its crane base during the final days of August. A major milestone in terms of construction progress, the long-anticipated arrival of the crane base signals the imminent rise of the 15- and 17-storey condo towers, which are set for completion in 2018.


----------

